# Wood veneer art combined mother of pearl inlay art



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Using a variety of different types of veneer wood, each veneer wood has a different color. The artisans will cut the veneer boards into a picture. This is a very meticulous job. The petals come in a variety of colors, each color being a different type of veneer wood, combined with mother of pearl inlay art creates an incredibly wonderful picture


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

awesome skills !!
anything that involves a brush and paint (of any kind) has my full and undivided attention !!
people that constantly say: "I can't even draw a straight line" have not tried hard enough.
thanks Yamato for sharing yet another portion of your crew's fantastic skills and craftsmanship.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

What an incredibly steady set of hands - beautiful work! I'd like to see a video of the actual veneer inlay process, from cutting the veneer to fitting the pieces.

David


----------

